# my 12 year old dog has started breething fast and coughing



## Martin68 (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi, i need advice.
My 12 1/2 year old Springer Spaniel his name is Jake, since about a week ago i noticed him coughing every time he dose something active such as climb the stairs or jump up on my bed or sofa, i thought he might have caught a cold but it's not been getting better as the week went by, though it also hasen't got any worse either.
But recently the last couple of days i notice his breathing is faster than normal, i have Chloie my other healthy dog and every one breath she takes, Jake takes about two.

I googled this and came up with many places saying it's quite common and caused by a heart problem, now i'm really worried for him!

I am very worried that if i take him to the vet and it dose turn out to be a heart problem, that i won't be able to afford to pay the vet bill for the treatment.

Today i decided to insure him, this is something i had been putting off as many of us do, but i hope i'm not too late because it states that the insurance dose not start until after 14 days of signing up for it.

If i took him to the vet before my insurance starts, his current illness will not be covered, and i'll be paying for an insurance that won't help him as well as having to pay (i fear) thousands of pounds on treatment
this is a real catch 22 situation, do i risk waiting until he's insured, or risk not being able to afford his treatment and not being able to get him insured in the future if i took him in before the 14 days.

I need some advice about vet charges, what are the avarage charges i should be expecting to pay if it dose turn out to be heart problems and he'll need long term treatment? are we talking thousands of pounds? what are the treatments if it's heart problems?

At the moment he's still healthy in all other aspects, he heats his food, plays ball with me and follows me round the house, though he sleeps more than he used to, but he's been sleeping more for several months now, that must be because of his age.

if he dosent get worse before his insurance starts, would it be wiser to wait until he's insured so i don't have the money worries of the vets bill?

any advice greatly appreciated


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

No idea about charges I am afraid, but please don't wait 14 days if your dog is in distress (never mind not being honest with the insurers).

In case it does turn out to be an expensive visit have you got credit cards you can pay off little by little? Will your vet do a payment plan for you?


----------



## lucylastic (Apr 9, 2011)

I agree with Dogless. Any treatment would not be covered anyway as it is a pre existing condition. You do need to go to the vet now.


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Cavaliers get a heart disease call MVD which costs about £30 pm for a dog over 10kg in meds. Your dog may need tests/scans to find out if there is a problem
and may need completely different meds. I do feel sorry for you, you feel so helpless but he does need to see a vet. You should be able to cancel the pet insurance within 10 days of taking it out because I dont think you should wait for it to kick in before you take him. Good luck, it may just be a chest infection.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

It could be heart failure due to his age. With heart failure blood isn't pumped around the body and the lungs start to fill up which can cause a cough. 

I would take him to a vet and have the treatment then ask if I could pay in two or three instalments, more if necessary. I wouldn't wait though as you could lose him! 

Most insurers will treat emergency conditions during that fourteen day period but whether it would be considered an emergency is doubtful, unless it is affecting his breathing and is therefore life threatening. I take it he has never seen a vet for this kind of problem before and when you took out the insurance today you stated he was healthy because if this is not the case they won't pay out anyway.
However they may be suspicious that you have a twelve year old dog who has never been insured that suddenly becomes ill within days of taking out the policy. You may be better off asking the vets if they will accept instalments because insurance fraud is serious and could cost you a lot more than a vet bill.


----------



## Jonesey (Dec 30, 2010)

I don't know. From an outsiders point of view I'd look at it as 12 1/2yrs is a good long life for a dog. Is he distressed at all when coughing or breathing fast? Does it look like any of it is hurting him? Sometimes at an advanced age a lot of vet intervention is really not a good thing and it's better to let nature take it's course till it's time to say goodbye.

From an insiders point of view and given that our dog is only 1 1/2 right now, with our cat we tried to be conservative, but still paid out quite a lot of money when her time was coming up because she was our cat and we loved her like she was another child in the house. And I know that when our Biscuit gets on in age it will be exactly the same and won't matter the cost, we'll get her seen to at any onset of strange or severe symptoms. However if the treatment recommended is painful or reduces her quality of life to a great degree then I'd choose not to take it. And that's really what it boils down to - you get the testing and then go from there. I don't see anything wrong with calling up a few vets in your area and asking what they charge.


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Please don't wait to take your dog to the vet, he needs to go now. 

I agree with what Malmum said, any insurance company is going to be very suspicious of you claiming so soon after taking out a policy on an older dog, and they will request the medical notes from the vet anyway so they will know that the problem started before you took the policy out. And technically, what you're talking about doing is insurance fraud and could get you into trouble. 

I would take Jake to the vet and just ask them to tell you what it all costs before they do anything. Vets aren't monsters and they won't force you to do anything you can't afford. They'll discuss all the options with you, and may be prepared to sort out a payment plan for you. You never know, he may only end up needing tablets or maybe some blood tests, which might not cost that much.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Martin68 said:


> Hi, i need advice.
> My 12 1/2 year old Springer Spaniel his name is Jake, since about a week ago i noticed him coughing every time he dose something active such as climb the stairs or jump up on my bed or sofa, i thought he might have caught a cold but it's not been getting better as the week went by, though it also hasen't got any worse either.
> But recently the last couple of days i notice his breathing is faster than normal, i have Chloie my other healthy dog and every one breath she takes, Jake takes about two.
> 
> ...


Malmum is right here. There is really no point trying to insure him now for this condition. Even if you wait 14 days to take him, the vet is going to ask how long he has been this way and that will go down on his records.

I don't wish to depress you further, but at his age it is unlikely that any invasive procedures will be done, or even x-rays. It is far more likely to be long term medication that is prescribed. If that is the case, get a prescription and order online; it is a lot cheaper. I used to use Viovet.

My old retriever had heart problems and lung problems, but he also had problems with his legs and could no longer get into the car. The vet came out and said there was no point in putting him through x-rays, having to try to get him to the surgery, when he was really too old to do anything about. He would not have survived an operation and since you normally need an anaesthetic for x-rays, you may be told the same problem.

You need to get him to the vet now. The sooner you start medication, the better.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Ring your vet. It might be heart problems but could also simply be kennel cough which is doing the rounds at the moment. 

If you say he's doing it when he moves about and its only been the last week I personally would say kennel cough is more likely. It is highly contagious but doesn't necessarily mean your other dog will catch it.

You need antibiotics to stop secondary infection especially given his age.

HTH


----------



## Martin68 (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your quick and helpfull answers. I have decided that in my heart i can't wait 14 days anyway (regardless if its insurance fraud or not) I know he needs treatment NOW and i can't wait any longer, so i have booked an appointment to see the vet this afternoon at 5pm.

i will post an update later this evening


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

Martin68 said:


> Thanks everyone for your quick and helpfull answers. I have decided that in my heart i can't wait 14 days anyway (regardless if its insurance fraud or not) I know he needs treatment NOW and i can't wait any longer, so i have booked an appointment to see the vet this afternoon at 5pm.
> 
> i will post an update later this evening


Good luck at the vets. All fingers and paws crossed here its nothing serious and easily treatable.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Martin68 said:


> Thanks everyone for your quick and helpfull answers. I have decided that in my heart i can't wait 14 days anyway (regardless if its insurance fraud or not) I know he needs treatment NOW and i can't wait any longer, so i have booked an appointment to see the vet this afternoon at 5pm.
> 
> i will post an update later this evening


Never normally post in this section but felt compelled to respond here.

I'm very relieved to hear about the vet visit. I certainly wouldn't have recommended waiting. While heart disease is a very likely contender given his age there are other conditions which could be responsible for the symptoms like lungworm or even anaemia-all of which would only get worse in the absence of any treatment. However, I hope nothing too serious and is under control very soon.


----------



## Martin68 (Aug 6, 2010)

Update: Well i did take him to the vet and she listened to his lungs and heart with a stetoscope, she said that his lungs are very congested but she couldn't hear any heart merma problems, having said that, she said that his noisy breathing was drowning out the sound of his heart. 
She gave him 2 injections of atibiotics and something else, and gave me water tablets basically to flush him out and antibiotic tablets too.
it came to £35 which i was glad about, but i have to take him back on Tuesday for a checkup to see if he's improving.

I am pleased to say that his breathing is starting to slow back to a more normal speed, though still faster than normal, definately not as fast as before the treatment, and he has not coughted much at all since the vet visit, i can clearly see an improvement, and will keep giving him his tablets as instructed.

this is still early days, but i'm feeling much happier now as it's looking good.

fingers crossed that he will fully recover, and that his heart is in good order.
i'll update again after his checkup on Tuesday.

I know i did the right thing now and thanks to you nice people on here, you made me make this decision.


----------



## janjim3 (Jan 14, 2012)

Have just read this thread and I am so sorry, please god I hope that these antibiotics sort the problem out for you and I agree, the help and advice available on this forum, from it's member's is magnificent. Good Luck, Jim.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

That sounds much better news. Thanks for updating us.


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Hopefully he is now on the mend, bet youre feeling better too!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks for the update; I hate it when people don't as I wonder for ages what happened with a poorly dog. Hope the antibiotics do the trick.


----------



## Martin68 (Aug 6, 2010)

another update. i'm worried for him again.

I took him back to the vet on Tuesday, and she listened to his heart and breathing again and said that his lungs are clearing, since giving him the water tablets, but she said his heart was beating quite fast, and she said that it's very difficult to tell what's causing this problem, but the most likely cause is a bad heart or heart desease.

She gave me a weeks supply of heart tablets which are "Vetmedin" tablets to give him twice a day, and another weeks supply of the water tablets, but this time only half the dose, so a smaller tablet to also give him twice a day.

it's now 3 days since he started on the heart tablets and smaller dose water tablets, but unfortunately i can't see any improvement, in fact his breathing is becoming faster, today i monitord him and he is taking on avarage 40 breaths per minute, sometimes this increases to as much as 60, so one breath per second! and his heart beat is about 120 beats per minute.

this is really worrying me as i'm concerned that he's wearing himself out through exhaustion.
As i write this, he's sleeping by my feet and i have just counted 36 breaths per minute, but this really increases when he's awake and moving about, it's causing him to pant more than before too.

he's still eating ok and has a nice cold wet nose most of the time too.

has anyone else had a dog with this problem?
what else could i do to help him?


----------



## lucylastic (Apr 9, 2011)

I really feel for you cos I know you are having a worrying time. I'm sure you don't need me to tell you that you have an elderly dog who is very possibly suffering the effects of age. You are already doing the very best you can for him. Just keep him warm and quiet and let him rest as much as possible. He needs to feel safe and secure which he obviously does. Give him whatever he wants and ring the vet again in the morning if you are still worried. Most importantly, tell him how much you love him and try to stay positive and cheerful. Dogs pick up our feelings so well, and if he feels your worry, he may worry too.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Apart from the panting and shortness of breath, is there any other symptoms?
Like,
Inreased thirst and or/urination?
Inreased Apetite, or he seems hungrier then he used to be or always looking for food?
Fluid retention?, It may look like he has a bit of a pot belly.
High or higher blood pressure?
Lower energy levels then he used to have?
Coat is sparser or doesnt look healthy or as healthy as it did,
Doesnt generally seem so agile, or jumps up as quickly?

If he has any of these other symptoms, he might be suspect for cushings disease, its becoming more and more common in middle aged and older dogs.

has the vet done any blood tests, a cushings alert on the normal blood tests is usually shown as increased Alkaline Phosphatase and Increasted ALT and Increased Neutrophils too amongst other things. The blood test insnt a confirmation but if these things are raised on the normal blood test plus any of the above clinical signs then it may be wise to go on and do the specific cushings tests which is a special ACTH Stimlulation test and a Low dose dexamethasone test. Cushings in a nutshell means the body is producing too much of the natural steroid it needs for normal survival.

Dogs with cushings are often prone to infections too like UTI as well as others because of the supression of the immune system.

It might have nosignificance in your case, but panting and shortness of breath is a sign or can be and as an older dog it may be a possibility too.


----------



## Martin68 (Aug 6, 2010)

well he dose drink and pee a lot more lately, but only really since he's been on the water tablets.
as for hunger, i would say he's eating about the same as before he bacame ill, maybe marginly less.
his coat looks as normal as it always had, but i do notice that the white hair on his front legs has gone more of a shade of pink, i remember when he was around 7 years old, a lot of his white hair turned pinkish when he was ill back then, and the illness back then was an irritative itching, where he was scratching himself all the time.

he's not got a pot belly, but he definately is not as active as he used to be though, he sleeps a lot more since this problem started.

he's sleeping on my bed right now and i have felt his heart beat, its still beating quite fast but with lots of pauses, sort of like 2 fast beats then a pause, then another 2 fast beats, then a pause lasting slightly longer than it took for the 2 fast beats, and so on. some times it feels like 2 full beats then a 3rd slight weaker beat then a pause, by feeling his chest with my finger tips


----------



## lucylastic (Apr 9, 2011)

How is he this morning? I've been thinking of you both on and off all night.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

I would certainly inform the vet about the breathing rate since lowering the med dosage. Response can vary with the individual and can take some time to find the optimum dose.

Also you need to establish an exact diagnosis based on firm diagnostics here-an echocardiogram by a cardiologist is the only way to ensre this. I wouldn't be too happy proceeding with medications based only on a vet's _suspicions_ in a case like this. After all a suspicion is not a diagnosis. Initially I would discuss running a bloodtest ( can also identify some cardiac problems ) with vet to rule out other conditions and take it from there. The rapid heartbeat can be due to other ailments as well and I'd like to exclude anaemia for starters.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Martin68 said:


> well he dose drink and pee a lot more lately, but only really since he's been on the water tablets.
> as for hunger, i would say he's eating about the same as before he bacame ill, maybe marginly less.
> his coat looks as normal as it always had, but i do notice that the white hair on his front legs has gone more of a shade of pink, i remember when he was around 7 years old, a lot of his white hair turned pinkish when he was ill back then, and the illness back then was an irritative itching, where he was scratching himself all the time.
> 
> ...


was just a thought because it does cause heart symptoms as well, and as he is an older dog too and the right age bracket thought it may be worth a mention. It may be an idea if she hasnt already to do a hemotology and Biochemistry anyway, there may be other under lying problems that are contributing to it. I think you should tell her about his heart rate, its not only fast it sounds more like it is irregular, they usually do fast beats to pick up on the pauses, to sort of make up for it by playing catch up. I wouldnt leave it and sspeak to her straight away.


----------



## Martin68 (Aug 6, 2010)

I rand my vet (receptionist) this morning explaining the symptoms of last night, i told her that his hear rate was 120 and his breathing as high as 60 per minute at it's peak, but i could not get him seen to untill Monday 5pm, so i made the appointment for then.

Luckily he was much better in the morning, and looked quite with it, we even played ball catch a couple of times.
he's still eating his food and seems better this evening than he was last night.

i have cooked a roast chicken as a treat for him tonight as it's his favorate.

when i see the vet on monday i will ask for proper tests to be carried out, as i don't like this "guess work" it's costing extra time and money, i want a proper diagnosis.

How much should i expect to pay for a proper diagnosis i.e. lab tests, xrays, ultra scans etc.. ? as i don't have that much money but desperately want to help him.

here is a photo of my poor boy taken this morning after playing ball with him.


----------



## lucylastic (Apr 9, 2011)

What a gorgeous dog. So pleased to hear he has perked up a bit. He certainly looks bright and cheery in this pic. Be careful not to over excite him though, at least until you have a proper diagnosis from the vet. Good luck and let us know how it goes.
Sorry I have no idea re possible costs.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Martin68 said:


> I rand my vet (receptionist) this morning explaining the symptoms of last night, i told her that his hear rate was 120 and his breathing as high as 60 per minute at it's peak, but i could not get him seen to untill Monday 5pm, so i made the appointment for then.
> 
> Luckily he was much better in the morning, and looked quite with it, we even played ball catch a couple of times.
> he's still eating his food and seems better this evening than he was last night.
> ...


Tests can be expensive, they also differ in different parts of the country. they will or they should always be able to tell you how much things will be before they carry out the tests.
I dont know what your financial situation is but you may be eligible for PDSA or Blue Cross or even RSPCA Veterinary care. Ive put up links so that you can check if finance is a worry. Im assuming you dont have Insurance? Although even if you Have I know that many once a dog is past 8 or 9 as well as the excess they make you pay a percentage of the total cost too in a lot of cases. If finances are a worry have a look at the links maybe.

PDSA Vet Care - Who can PDSA help?

Blue Cross - What we do

Veterinary care - What we do - RSPCA in action

He really is a lovely dog and its a beautiful picture of him. It maybe wise though until you have found out more to try to keep him as quiet as possible.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Just had another thought if financing his vet bills are a worry. If you get the medicines through a vet Pharmacy rather then from the vet they usually work out a lot cheaper. With a lot of the medicines you do have to have a vet prescription and there will be a charge for it, someone on here has done a thread today and a prescription at there vet is £5.70 I believe it was others may be up to £10.00 or aybe even a little more again depending on the vet and the area you live in. It is something you would have to ask the individual vet.

You can also in the meantime to give you an idea of savings go on line and check the medication he is on at the moment and what you are currently paying to what the pharmacy would charge. Just for a comparison although you may find ones even cheaper here is a link to the one I use
Online Vet | Get Cheap Pet Medicine and Treatments Online From Vet-Medic - Vet-Medic, once you know how much a script is from your vet, if you do make a saving then at least that is a bit more money you have saved towards tests and veterinary care at least if you are not eligible for PDSA etc. Veterinary care, at least it will help to make money go a little further for his care.

To give you an idea of the sort of saving, one of mine is on a drug that costs Just over £75.00 a month at the vets. Exactly same thing from the link above is £28.80, so even with say £10.00 script charge it would still only be £38.80 so you can see what sort of money you can save and thats on just one drug for a month. Usually the vets often give 3mths at a time, so the difference then over 3 months with only one script charge is even better.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Haven't read the last few posts as it's very late or rather early but has he had blood tests to see how his thyroid is working. Marty used to sleep all the time, was very lethargic and it does affect the heart beat too . Just a thought and hope you get a diagnosis so as your lovely boy can get the correct treatment.
Good luck.


----------



## Martin68 (Aug 6, 2010)

thanks for all the advice, unfortunately i can't get help finacially as i'm self employed, and a home owner, but dosen't mean i'm rich! i could manage say £200 for enitial tests and maybe £30 a month for on going treatment, but i'm very worried incase it's going to cost a lot more than this as it will cripple my cost of living.
I am going to ask for him to have proper tests tomorrow, or else i will never forgive myself if he passed away, and i never knew why, and that it was probably treatable.

this has all come too quickly, only last Christmas he was totally normal, and now his health is so much worse.

I want to take him for walks, we always used to go "around the block" through woodland, it took about 50 minutes, but no i fear he won't make it even half way.

i even fear him falling down the stairs, so now i always carry him up and down.
he's my best friend, and i am really fearing him going from me, i'm crying as i write this.

i took lots of photos and video today, i want lots of memories, but really hope i won't need to look at them for a long time still.

i'll update after the vet tomorrow.


----------



## Mrs Bunting (Feb 5, 2012)

Hello Everyone (I'm new) Hello Martin.

First of all I feel your pain. We are going through something similar with our ten year old (just) Shi Tzu, Teddy and it is breaking our hearts.

He had similar symptons; coughing and breathing rapidly. I thought he had swallowed something and took him to the vet, who immediately suggested an xray as his heart was beating way too quickly.

The xray showed that his heart is around a third bigger than it should be and that there is fluid on his lungs - hence the coughing. The vet prescribed 5mg Fortikor, 10mg Fruismide and 20mg of Prilactone. It's a nightmare getting them down him as he has always been a fussy eater. I'm doing it with Dairylea cheese.:wink: Messy but it gets in.

To be honest we're devastated. Teddy is my pride and joy and we love him so very much. The thought of being without him, is making me feel ill. He was a rescue dog which I was fortunate enough to encounter when he was just 14 months old. He comes everywhere with me and he is marvellous with all our rescue cats.

Like you I'm monitoring his heart - which is still rapid even after a week of treatment and early this morning he had a coughing fit and I thought he was a gonner. The stress is absolutely unbearable. Yes the finances are a consideration too as we are self employed and like all small business', we are struggling to keep our heads above water. But I would sell a kidney to help him and I'm sure you will find a way. Don't sweat it too much - just concentrate on getting him well.

Chat to your vet about costs and ask if you can pay on the drip. Most are decent and will be helpful. Also as a previous poster has said, you can obtain medication online with a vets prescription. There are several good vet pharmacies to choose from.

We're due to see our Vet again in four weeks time. I have asked the angels to look in on us and help Teddy - i will ask that they help your little chap too.

Keep your chin up Martin. xx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Martin68 said:


> thanks for all the advice, unfortunately i can't get help finacially as i'm self employed, and a home owner, but dosen't mean i'm rich! i could manage say £200 for enitial tests and maybe £30 a month for on going treatment, but i'm very worried incase it's going to cost a lot more than this as it will cripple my cost of living.
> I am going to ask for him to have proper tests tomorrow, or else i will never forgive myself if he passed away, and i never knew why, and that it was probably treatable.
> 
> this has all come too quickly, only last Christmas he was totally normal, and now his health is so much worse.
> ...


It doesnt matter if you are a home owner, as far as I can see if you get housing of council tax benefit and you are in a PDSA hospital catchment area you still can get help.

A lot of Older dogs with problems can still have a good lease and quality of life, with medication even if they do have certain things. Ive got an Oldie with Hypo Thyroid and Cushings that untreated make them very very ill and worse if it carries on, but with the meds, people have asked if shes a new dog the difference is that astounding.

I do hope that they can find out what the problem is and that it is treatable.
at least now you do know there is a way to make the medication a lot more affordable sp perhaps what you an save on the meds will help contribute towards the tests she may need.

Really do hope the news will be better today at the vets for you.
Please update how things are going.


----------



## Martin68 (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear your bad news too Mrs Buntin, i know exactly what your going through and thanks for your words of comfort, i too pray your Teddy get's through this in a good way.

I have returned from the vet and the news is not good:nonod:
She listened to his breathing and it was much more congested with fluid than a week ago, she said he has cronic heart failure and it's very progressive. the signs are clasic, there is no need to put him through any stress of xrays as all the signs are there.
she said if we're lucky he has only a few months left to live:crying:

i couldn't help but cry

she gave him 3 strong injections to force the fluid out of his lungs, and i have to take him back tomorrow morning so they can see how that went and then possibly get him on the right dosage of medication.

He does'nt like taking pills, the only way i can get them down him is to role them up in a wafer thin slice of ham, then its a bit "hit and miss"

I'm dreading when the final day arrives, i really don't know what to expect, but if the drugs fail to keep the fluid away from his lungs, he'll die from drowning, which i couldn't bair to put him through, but i'll just keep praying that he'll live at least as long as into the summer, so we can give him a good grave in our garden, god know how i'll cope that day.

but the outlook is grim sadly:crying:


----------



## koolchick (Apr 5, 2011)

So sorry to hear that, hope he doesn't suffer.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Sorry the news wasnt good as to the possibility of a cure. Really hoping that the injections he had today will make a difference and together with the right ongoing medication it will give him a decent quality of life so that you have longer together.

Try not to think longer term at the moment and just concentrate on the next few days and getting him stabalised so that he can have as good a life as possible and you have quality time together.

I know how hard it is when the bad news comes out of the blue like this its happened to me in the past. Try to think of now and take each day at a time.
Will be thinking of you both and as said hope these injections make him more comfortable and work.

ETA One thing I have found that works to get dogs to take pills is Liver pate, dogs usually love it and the strong smell hides any smell the meds my have. You can also mould it around the pill to encase it and disguise it completely. Best thing usually is to give the dog a taster without the pill at first, usually once they get the taste most are eager for more so then you can give them the liver pate with the pill in it. Well worth trying.


----------



## Mrs Bunting (Feb 5, 2012)

Martin68 said:


> I'm so sorry to hear your bad news too Mrs Buntin, i know exactly what your going through and thanks for your words of comfort, i too pray your Teddy get's through this in a good way.
> 
> I have returned from the vet and the news is not good:nonod:
> She listened to his breathing and it was much more congested with fluid than a week ago, she said he has cronic heart failure and it's very progressive. the signs are clasic, there is no need to put him through any stress of xrays as all the signs are there.
> ...


Oh Martin. I'm so sorry mate. :nonod: xx


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Beautiful, beautiful boy. I feel your pain. I hope things are going well for him today.


----------



## piercedinwales (Jan 26, 2012)

Not sure where you are from but in my area lungowrm is a real probelm and can cause coughing. Is your dog treated for that? I would definately get him to a vet. If you are really worried about insurance could you not take him to a different vet for a check up so it wouldn't be on your notes if it turned out to be something the insurance would touch. Also with his age the premiums may be so expensive it may not be worth inusring him. Hope hes gonna be ok :smile:


----------



## Martin68 (Aug 6, 2010)

Sadly he's been getting progressively worse.
i took him to the vet again today, and she found that the drugs arn't working, his lungs were congested again, so she gave him 3 jabs of that stuff she did last time to clear the fluid from his lungs, prescribed me a bigger dose of the pills he was having, but told me to prepair myself, because it looks like he's only got a few days left to live if the bigger dose dosen't work.
I just can't get my head around at how fast he's going down hill, in the first half of January he was going for long walks and showing no signs of trouble, and now 4 or 5 weeks later he's at deaths door!
The worst part is that his brain is still as active as it always was, so he want's to play etc, just that his body/heart is letting an other wise healthy dog down.
i'm absolutly gutted, i feel sick, scaired, nervous and guilty all at once
he's more to me than just a dog, he's my shadow, best friend, loving companion and lots more, i wasn't ready for this, only a few weeks ago i thought i would have him for at least another 2 years, then suddenly this happens :cryin:


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Ah bless - we all feel like that with our beloved dogs, they are so much more than juts our pets. We make them our constant companions, our confidants, our children, our shoulder to cry on at times too and they are always there for us through thick and thin, which is more than many many humans ever are.

It's because of this true dedication to our every need through out their wonderful lives that we have to show our final act of love for them and know when to let them go and begin a new life in peace. I have vowed I will not let any of mine wait too long before I make that decision, I know it will break my heart with every one of them but I will owe it to them to let them go without pain and suffering, delaying in order that I can spend another day with them would not be fair. They will pass in their home with all the things and people they know around them and then we shall celebrate their beautiful lives and the honour we had sharing it with them.

It's a very sad time for you and I can understand how awful it is for you to have to say goodbye but please don't leave it too long and remember "Death is an horizon and an horizon is nothing save the limit of our sight" he'll still be there, he will always be there, you just won't be able to see him but he will be with you forever - just as all of my precious past babies still are. xxxx


----------



## Mrs Bunting (Feb 5, 2012)

Martin68 said:


> Sadly he's been getting progressively worse.
> i took him to the vet again today, and she found that the drugs arn't working, his lungs were congested again, so she gave him 3 jabs of that stuff she did last time to clear the fluid from his lungs, prescribed me a bigger dose of the pills he was having, but told me to prepair myself, because it looks like he's only got a few days left to live if the bigger dose dosen't work.
> I just can't get my head around at how fast he's going down hill, in the first half of January he was going for long walks and showing no signs of trouble, and now 4 or 5 weeks later he's at deaths door!
> The worst part is that his brain is still as active as it always was, so he want's to play etc, just that his body/heart is letting an other wise healthy dog down.
> ...


Dear Martin, I echo your pain exactly. Teddy isn't responding well either. I so understand where you are at. It's a horrible, horrible situation and cruel twist of fate. They are our soulmates aren't they? I tell Teddy everything; he knows my every mood and is with me 99.9% of the time. He comes to work with me and sleeps on our bed. He's my precious little boy.

I so understand those sick/guilt/scared/nervous feelings. All manner of everything has crossed my mind this last couple of weeks.

Sending you hugs - don't feel alone. xx

Debsxx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

I really feel for both of you and anyone facing the situation knowing what is to be. I guess every one blames theirselves thinking that they should have noticed sooner, but in all honestly dogs are so stoic they dont often tell you something is wrong until it gets very bad. Illnesses with dogs too can and do come on so suddently. So please try not to beat yourself up, as said they dont always tell us or it doesnt immediately always become apparent something is very wrong.

Ive had it happen to me too, so really know how you feel. All you can do is make the most of each and every minute, and give them everything that you can. 

Will be thinking of you both.


----------



## Mrs Bunting (Feb 5, 2012)

Sled dog hotel said:


> I really feel for both of you and anyone facing the situation knowing what is to be. I guess every one blames theirselves thinking that they should have noticed sooner, but in all honestly dogs are so stoic they dont often tell you something is wrong until it gets very bad. Illnesses with dogs too can and do come on so suddently. So please try not to beat yourself up, as said they dont always tell us or it doesnt immediately always become apparent something is very wrong.
> 
> Ive had it happen to me too, so really know how you feel. All you can do is make the most of each and every minute, and give them everything that you can.
> 
> Will be thinking of you both.


Thank you xx


----------



## Martin68 (Aug 6, 2010)

Thank you everyone for your kind words of support at a time like this, and mrsBunting, i really feel your pain too and wish your precious Teddy all the best wishes that i can, it's an absolute night mere especially if you didn't see it coming. My Jake also is with me 99.9% of the time, he comes to work and sleeps on the bed with me.
I live alone, i don't have any family, so my two dogs mean more to me than anyone around me, and this makes it even harder.
lucky i still have my sweet little Chloe "Bobo" ( a springer spaniel cross) she will keep me company when Jake's gone.
If i need to put him to sleep, i plan to have the vet coming to my home, so Jake can be put to rest in the place where he has lived all his life, i want to hold him in my arms as this happens.
I want to bury him in my back garden and have already ordered a coffin so i'm prepaired for when this unbareable time comes.
I heard a lovely song about 5 years ago, which made my cry back them, thinking of the time when Jake passes even though i knew we still have many years ahead, and I have decided to play it when we bury him
the song is "love me love my dog" by Peter Shelly, you can listen to it on youtube, it's a lovely song.

Anyway, he's still alive right now, so i'm going to make the most of it, but sadly i have to prepair myself for the very near future.

thanks again everyone and lots of hugs to Teddy and any other dog facing this right now.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Ah bless Martin, such a sad time to be going through and something we all have to endure some day when our dear friends can cope no longer. Enjoy every single second with Jake and so very brave to be planning your farewell journey with him. When the time comes it will be peaceful for him to be in his home surroundings with loved ones around him. I have read that other family dogs should be allowed to say farewell too in order to accept what has happened to their long time friend, it would be nice for Chloe to know where her friend has gone so as she too has some closure, otherwise she could be searching for him and be distressed.

I will keep you in my prayers for the strength you will need and also Mrs Bunting and wish I could take some of the pain from you but know I cannot. Take care. xxxx


----------



## koolchick (Apr 5, 2011)

So sad but remember all the happy times you have had with him, I'm sure there will be a lot. It is easy to get too attached to pets. I have always had dogs but the one I have now was a birthday present for my 21st and I got him as he was 6 week old I'd always wanted a pup so that made him more special to me. He is spoilt and often jumps into my arms for a cuddle I just can't tell him off and dread the day I lose him even though its not likely to be for many years it will still come far too quickly.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Many of us have been through the same thing, so know exactly how much pain you are in right now and how you will feel later too, so if you need us please come on and talk about how you feel, at least there will be someone here who understands, and that will hopefully give you some support.

Again thinking of your both and the dear dogs too.


----------



## Martin68 (Aug 6, 2010)

R.I.P. Jake, you will always be loved and never be forgotten

It's been a very very sad day today, My dearly loved little Springer Spaniel Jake passed away at 11:40 this morning, I had him on my lap and held in my arms while the vet did the deed.
He passed away before the syringe was empty, this was really quick, and just before that i had to tell him forcefully how much i love him and "good bye Jake" i broke down in tears, but so glad he went without a struggle of any kind.
He looked so peacfull laying in my arms.
I couldn't let him suffer any longer, this morning his fast breathing increased to 108 breaths a minute, and he was this morning totally off eating anything so i couldn't give him his tablets, and he was no longer interested in playing with his ball, in the last 3 or 4 days he had turned into more of a shadow to who he used to be, and his caughing was geting so bad that he made a scary choking noise.
i think today the timing was perfect, as last night he was still eating but today he was totally off food and breathing the fastest ever (last night i counted 90 breaths a minute)
We buried him in a nice perpose bought dog coffin in the back garden in the pouring rain and i played the song "love me love my dog" at his grave side, i broke down in tears again.

i had to bury him soon, to enable me to move on but now i have this empty feeling, a hole in my life, i miss him so so much!!

here is a photo i took of him at 10am this morning, he's so sweet, but you can see the pain in his eyes.

I can't belive how fast this has happened, i started this thread on the 26th Jan, not even a month ago.


----------



## unicorn (Jan 13, 2012)

Im Still Here

Friend, please don't mourn for me,
I'm still here, though you don't see.
I'm right by your side each night and day,
And within your heart I long to stay.

My body is gone but I'm always near,
I'm everything you feel, see or hear.
My spirit is free, but I'll never depart,
As long as you keep me alive in your heart.

I'll never wander out of your sight.
I'm the brightest star on a summer night.
I'll never be beyond your reach.
I'm the warm moist sand when you're at the beach.

I'm the colorful leaves when fall comes around,
And the pure white snow that blankets the ground.
I'm the beautiful flowers of which you're so fond,
The clear cool water in a quiet pond.

I'm the first bright blossom you'll see in the spring,
The first warm raindrop that April will bring.
I'm the first ray of light when the sun starts to shine,
And you'll see that the face in the moon is mine.

When you start thinking there's no one to love you,
You can talk to me through the Lord above you.
I'll whisper my answer through the leaves on the trees,
And you'll feel my presence in the soft summer breeze.

I'm the hot salty tears that flow when you weep,
And the beautiful dreams that come while you sleep.
I'm the smile you see on a baby's face.
Just look for me, friend, I'm everyplace!


Author Unknown


----------



## sashski (Aug 14, 2011)

Martin,
I am so sorry to hear of your loss of lovely Jake.

My thoughts are with you at this very sad time, but take comfort that you gave Jake a wonderful life, he knew you loved him unconditionally and did your very best by him.

I lost my beautiful border collie back in Sept under similar circumstances and the pain was so bad, but it does get better - I promise. I never stop thinking about him, nor will you about Jake.

Both Jake and my boy Vic are both running free without the pain or suffering.

Have a hug and think aboout all the happy memories!
Sash
x


----------



## lucylastic (Apr 9, 2011)

Hi Martin. Heartfelt sympathy to you. Words really don't mean much at times like this but we are all thinking of you. Your sad loss has brought a tear to my eye. Jake looked like such a wonderful dog. In time you will be comforted by knowing that you gave him a wonderful life and that you loved him enough to let him go at the right time. 
R.I.P. Jake.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

I'm really sorry for your loss. I know how devastating and heartbreaking it is.

Try and take comfort that Jake went peacefully in your arms and that he is now free from pain.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Oh my god that is so sad,i'm in tears here just reading this.Be very proud of yourself for being able to do what was right for jake.


Run free at Rainbow Bridge.xxx


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

I am so sorry. You obviously adored Jake and will miss him so much. You made a very brave decision today but it was the right thing to do. 

R.I.P Jake xxx


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

I feel your pain. Anyone that has lost a much loved pain will all feel your pain.
He was a very loved dog who made double figures and had a peaceful end.
No dog could wish for more, your broken heart will mend eventually but there will always be a little piece missing. Take care RIP
Jake


----------



## koolchick (Apr 5, 2011)

So sad to hear that but take comfort in knowing you did the right thing and Jake is not suffering any more. Remember the happy times you spent together instead of the last few weeks. I had tears in my eyes reading about you telling Jake you loved him just the thought of one day I'll be saying it to my dog for the last time is terrible enough. 

I've been through losing 3 dogs 1 I was too young to understand how serious his illness was but remember getting home from school my mum was too upset to pick me up so her mate did, my 1st question was can we have another dog. the other 2 I've lost were obvious they didn't have long left and as upsetting as it was there was a sense of relief that their suffering was over and it does get easier once you know they are at rest so the hardest part for you is over now its time to come to terms with it in your own time and remember the good times and positives.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Martin. I am so so sorry that Jake lost his battle today. Im sure the time was right, when we can do no more, then we are left with no alternative but to set them free from pain and suffering. Im sure that Jake knew he was much loved and had a wonderful 12 years with you.

May you spirit run forever free in sunshine Jake


----------



## JoJo74 (May 29, 2011)

Hi Martin, i've just caught up on this thread and it's bought tears to my eyes. Saying goodbye to our faithful friends is heartbreaking, but you are right, today was the day to say goodbye. That last picture of Jake was so different to the first picture you'd posted. You could tell the sparkle had gone from his eyes and he was tired. 
Thinking of you and Jake, now running free and playing ball again.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

I am so sorry, Martin.

Find the strength and love in your other little dog. Things will slowly get easier to bare.

Thinking of you xxx

RIP Jake.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Oh Martin, what a sad day for you but you have liberated Jake and he is now at peace at the beautiful bridge where he will be waiting for you to join him one day. So brave of you to say goodbye with him in your arms, I can only begin to imagine how hard that must have been for you. 

Jake will be with you in your heart and memories for a lifetime and he will never truly leave your side. God bless and take care of yourself and little Chloe as she needs you so much right now, as you do her. xxx

Run free at the bridge beautiful Jake and play in the sunshine and rainbows for ever more. xxx


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

I am so so sorry your baby lost his brave battle today! so heartbreaking to read, sweet dreams little one! forever in your Daddy's heart.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Have just read through this thread and I am so sorry to hear that he lost his battle 
R.I.P Jake
You can be proud that you did all you could for him, and that you gave him the best time you could have right til the end.

*Heidi*


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Really sorry to hear you lost your lovely boy. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Martin68 (Aug 6, 2010)

Thank you, everyone of you!, 
you are all such nice careing people and it's an absolute pleasure to be on this forum.
two full days have now passed since i lost my little man, and even though the initial shock and pain is slowly subsiding, my loss and grieving seems to be going on still, i keep on thinking of his final seconds in my arms as the injection was given, the sight of him showing slight panic and then almost instantly falling to rest as his head slowly went down, thowes memories will be with me for life as it was so scairy for me, but i'm glad he's no longer suffering.
Today i have ordered a grave stone for him made of granite which will have his photo in it.
I will also be making a tribute video of him with his final song and i will be uploading it to youtube in about a week, so i'll post the link on here for anyone who want's to watch it.

Again thank you all so much for your kind support.

P.S. mrs Buntin please update us about Teddy.


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

I come to this late but wanted to add my heartfelt support to you at this difficult time. Run free & play at the Rainbow Bridge, Jake, with all our other loved ones. We will be here for your master xx.


----------



## Iluvmypets (Jan 13, 2012)

Sorry... got blurry eyes :crying::crying::crying:


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Martin68 said:


> Thank you, everyone of you!,
> you are all such nice careing people and it's an absolute pleasure to be on this forum.
> two full days have now passed since i lost my little man, and even though the initial shock and pain is slowly subsiding, my loss and grieving seems to be going on still, i keep on thinking of his final seconds in my arms as the injection was given, the sight of him showing slight panic and then almost instantly falling to rest as his head slowly went down, thowes memories will be with me for life as it was so scairy for me, but i'm glad he's no longer suffering.
> Today i have ordered a grave stone for him made of granite which will have his photo in it.
> ...


The last moments do stay with you, but in time you will again remember Him with with smiles and all the good times you shared. It may not seem like it now,
I hate the early days, and the missing them because the are no longer there to greet you everthing seems so so empty and you feel the loss so deeply but it will get better Martin, and you will remember with joy and a smile what you shared.

A poem by David Harkness has helped and so true.

You can shed tears that he has gone,
Or you can smile because he has lived,

You can close your eyes and pray the he will be back,
or you can open your eyes and see all he has left,

Your heart can be empty because you cant see him,
or you can be full of the love that you shared,

You can turn your back on tomorrow and live yesterday,
or you can be happy for tomorrow because of yesterday,

you can remember him only that he has gone,
or you can cherish his memory and let it live on,

You can cry and close your mind,
be empty and turn your back,
Or you can do what he would want
smile, open your eyes, love and go on.


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Such a lovely poem, but a real tear jerker too!


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi Martin,
I was just about to post exactly what SDH has said and her poem sums it up!

I've lost 2 v special animals in recent years.
2004 - Jenny, collie x lab that we rescued. She was the little girl I never had and as I type, there's a lump in my throat and a tear in my eye. Also a warm heart and happiness for all the joy she brought.
2009 - Freddie my beloved arab who was taken in his prime (that's hard). He taught me to ride at the young age of 44 and took care of me more times than I can count. He was my soul mate and broke my heart. It still hurts when I think of him but as the time passes, the happy times shine thro much quicker and tears are short lived. I know I crammed into 9 years with him, more than most have in a lifetime with horses and I have to feel honoured and privileged to have had that. Makes the hurt pale in comparison.

You need to grieve for the loss of your lovely boy and now is the hardest time but you will get there. He will guide you. I'm sure you feel his presence around you! Take comfort from that because one day without you even realising, he will be gone to the bridge to wait for your turn. In the meantime, we have to care for the others that are sent to enrich our lives until we meet with them all again.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Oh Martin I do feel for you. All of my dogs have left in exactly the same manner as your cherished boy; in my arms, so that the last thing they feel and hear is me.
I wouldn't want it any other way and actually take comfort in that.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I've just read this whole thread, i'm so sorry for your loss  Run free over the rainbow bridge Jake


----------



## Super Squirrel (Feb 29, 2012)

Just read through the whole thread too - really sorry for your loss, it brought a tear to my eye. You certainly did the right thing.

It brought back a lot of memories for me - I once had a cat that I loved dearly but she died suddenly in my arms one day. It almost put me off having pets ever again as I tend to get too attached.

Our relationships with cats and dogs are so unique due to the unconditional love but it is better to have loved and lost than to never have loved at all.


----------



## Martin68 (Aug 6, 2010)

Well it's been six weeks tomorrow since i lost my poor little Jake, the hurt is still very strong and i'm still mourning him. I go to his grave every night to say good night to him.

Jake was my first dog and i think it's because of this that it hurts so much.

I have been searching through all my photos and videos that i took of him and have created a short tribute video with my favorate song i used to play with him.

please feel free to watch the video here:

Tribute to Jake - YouTube

(When you see me at his grave side, you'll see Chloe with me as this was shot before Jasper arrived)

it took much longer to make than first predicted but i had to do it as quickly as possible.

thanks everyone for all your kind support.

P.S. Jasper is learning fast and settling in nicely!


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

What a lovely video , cheeky boy stealing the chicken of the work surface :hand: What a nice thing to do to remember him by,if he was mine i would be in tears every time i watched it !


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Its a truly Beautiful video and tribute to Jake, You can see how much you loved him an how much he meant to you.

His personality shone through and you can see he was a really special boy.

May your spirit run forever free in sunshine Jake.


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

What a lovely (but sad) video. I hope that in time you will be able to watch it without tears. RIP Jake


----------



## lucylastic (Apr 9, 2011)

Wow. That made me cry but also made me smile in parts. A lovely tribute.


----------

